# Washer water supply valves won't turn



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

Good morning gents,

I’m about to replace my washer and dryer. I went to turn off my washer machine hot & cold water supply valves and they would not turn at all. What is the best way to approach this?

1.Turn off the main water supply to the house and replace washer machine hoses?
2.Replace the valves? If so, what nut do I unscrew?
3.??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Under the handles there is a nut. This is a packing nut and may have been over tightened. Loosen it a bit and see if the handles will turn. You can do this without turning off the water supply. If you need to replace them, then the water needs to be turned off. Since these valves do not get operated often, they can stick and may have corrosion built up around the gate.


----------



## ausblake (Aug 12, 2009)

I replaced some the other day that were a product of rusty pipes. Washer connections wouldn't shut off as well as the toilet and sink shut-offs.


----------

